
Sprint integrates Google Voice - shawndumas
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/sprint-integrates-google-voice.html
======
pauldisneyiv
Assuming the setup and interface is solid; this can only mean good things for
Sprint and Google Voice in general.

Sprint needs to focus more on disrupting the marketplace. Their differences on
price/offerings is good however - now more than ever - Sprint will need to
create additional benefits to remain a player in the mobile arena.

If the AT&T/TMobile deal moves forward, consumers will need Sprint to keep the
playing field somewhat fair.

------
saranagati
i'd like to know how this is going to work for people like me who already have
a google voice number and a sprint number. I have no desire to get rid of
either number as I use one for personal and one for business. Will I have to
create a new google account to route both numbers through GV? Then what number
will my phone chose when dialing out as I don't think there's an app to select
what phone number to call from or a way to use 2 different GV accounts from
one phone.

------
uptown
Before this was announced I was reasonably sure that the iPhone would make its
way to Sprint before the end of the year. With this development, I'm not so
sure. What would the ramifications of a Sprint-based number tied to Google
Voice being passed through to an iPhone? Might this be a sticking point
discouraging Apple from launching the iPhone on their network?

------
naner
How reliable is Google Voice? I'm a little wary about switching my phone over
considering my Sprint service has been rock solid so far.

~~~
jrockway
I have never had any issues. When I call people, I get them and can talk as
long as I want. When I text people, they get my message. I receive calls and
texts regularly and never hear, "hey, why didn't you reply to my voicemail /
text". So I assume it works.

The only problem I have is that I get two Android notifications for each text.
One from the SMS app, and one from Google Voice. Not sure how to fix that.

~~~
lftl
On the Google Voice website there is a setting where you can disable receiving
SMS on a certain phone.

~~~
jrockway
But receiving the SMS is what tells Google Voice to poll for messages.

~~~
ingenium
Not on Android. It's a push service. I've had the SMS disabled since I
installed the Google Voice app.

------
allard
Wish I could pick which contacts I use Voice with. I will still be picking how
— Call with Google Voice or Call without Google Voice — for each call even
though I use Sprint.

I doubt the audio quality will improve or that I can find out via reading the
Web whether it improves after this connection is made.

------
alexsherrick
now if att would get on board...

------
bkaid
How does this affect MMS messages? The one annoying thing about google voice
since I switched to completely using it is that I don't receive MMS messages
and people that send them to me don't know that I didn't get it.

~~~
megaman821
It says on the FAQ that MMS messages will be sent through your Sprint number
and not your Google Voice number.

------
u48998
$99 per month recurring cost. Damn. That's a rich person's territory.

~~~
rsingel
There's no cost beyond what you pay for your Sprint service. This is just pure
FUD.

~~~
u48998
Their everything unlimited plan is $99. That's still a lot from median/average
perspective.

~~~
jrockway
So don't buy the "everything unlimited" plan? They have other ones.

